# A farmer's burial



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

This was a few years ago now but just wanted to share with you guys since I'm sure you can all appreciate it. Farming was the only thing my grandpa knew. He farmed his entire life short of the several years he served in the army. He only owned green equipment and his favorite tractor was his 4020. When we buried him my uncle drove the 4020 into town and it led the funeral processional through town from the church to the quaint cemetery in Woodbine, Iowa, surrounded by fields. It was Iowa heat and humidity, and you could smell the corn. The American Legion give him a military funeral and a flag lay draped over his casket. I don't think an old farmer could be buried in a more perfect way or in a more perfect place. It was a very special day and I felt honored to be a farmer's grandson.

I took this picture from the hearse car, and this is me on his tractor where it was parked outside the church.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Very fitting and very honorable Josh.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

That is a neat way to be honored and remembered.


----------

